

66% of Americans have considered starting their own business - known
http://www.mediapost.com/publications/index.cfm?fuseaction=Articles.showArticleHomePage&art_aid=42246

======
comatose_kid
There is a huge difference between desire and compulsion (see 'How To Get
Rich' by Felix Denis').

